# enabling javascript for my pda



## drgmazz (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi! I have a siemens SX66 pda/phone edition it is actually made by HTC [Blue Angel] and goes by other names by other makers i.e xda lll etc.I have GSM as well as GPRS capabilities. My problem concerns trying to access my aol e-mail account.After accesssing the sign in page and placing my username and password the message says that I must first enable cookies and javascript on my device.I have enabled cookies and I have downloaded the express mail from Cingular wireless[my carrier] which helps with pop3 and imap.No luck so I talked to the aol mobile people who stated I would need to purchase the aol2.0 55 download which would allow me to enter their 128 bit encryption.No luck. My pda states that it supprts java J2me.I went to the Java website but could not discern which download to use of the myriad available.Also will this download? fix my problem with aol? Thanks drgmazz Gary


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Not all web pages can be displayed on mobile devices. They run a completely different operating system than a computer does. JavaScript and Java are two different things. JavaScript is processed by the browser. If the device's browser doesn't support JavaScript, you're out of luck. There's nothing to download. If you have to have Java installed, go to Sun's web site and download the version of Java that works with the operating system on your mobile device.


----------



## btomlinson (Apr 26, 2005)

Did you find a solution? I just purchased the SX66 and have the same exact issue....

Tia
Brian


----------



## ChrisT8365 (May 23, 2005)

Does the Siemens SX66 support Javascript or not? I can't get a straight answer from Cingular nor from Siemens. Thanks


----------



## btomlinson (Apr 26, 2005)

No, it dosent support Javascript which IMHO is the STUPIDEST  thing I have seen... The Wifi is nice but 99% worthless.... However I can check my AOL mail through the messaging setting....


----------



## ChrisT8365 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the javascript. That is pretty stupid that it doesn't. Hopefully it won't cause too many problems. Has anyone found a 3rd party software or does anyone know of a way to connect to AOL Instant Messenger with the SX66? I had a nice 3rd party chat software for my Treo 600 but haven't found anything compatible with this yet (primarily looking for AOL Instant Messenger.) Thanks in advance...  Chris


----------



## zephirus (Jan 15, 2006)

for AOL IM - Agile messanger

for JavaScript - Check the mozilla project for a pocket version. I have used it, and it works well!


----------

